# Milbemax



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

how long does it take to get rid of worms? What should I expect?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It works pretty much straight away - certainly within 24-48 hours.

You may see worms passed in the faeces, but not always. It doesn't mean that it hasn't worked if you don't see any actual worms. 

Worming can sometimes cause tummy upsets. Contact your vet if you are worried at all.

xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> how long does it take to get rid of worms? What should I expect?


When Kobi was a pup, and was wormed he had dead ones coming out the next day although I think it may have been Drontal, so should work pretty quick within the next 24 hours I would have thought or 48 at most.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> how long does it take to get rid of worms? What should I expect?


Wormers do work quite quickly....but IF the cat has a large worm burden you may need to give a course of treatment. I think the drugs only work on adult worms so you may need repeated doses to target newly hatching worms.
I really would consult a vet if your cat has a problem as wormers are strong drugs and need to be used carefully.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he might have had a large burden as he was vomiting them. I spoke to a vet nurse but she was actually quite rude and just said it killed all and to come back next month. Did tell her that he was vomiting them up too. He has been a bit whiny tonight as is currently asleep next to me. Normally will take himself off to bed but has been clingy so think it might be working. 

He was only wormed 6 weeks ago, so how has it got this bad? Does it not work sometimes? He was checked over by a vet multiple times over February who didn't pick up he had worms. Hip tummy is quite hard too which is apparently a symptom according to the net.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I think he might have had a large burden as he was vomiting them. I spoke to a vet nurse but she was actually quite rude and just said it killed all and to come back next month. Did tell her that he was vomiting them up too. He has been a bit whiny tonight as is currently asleep next to me. Normally will take himself off to bed but has been clingy so think it might be working.
> 
> He was only wormed 6 weeks ago, so how has it got this bad? Does it not work sometimes? He was checked over by a vet multiple times over February who didn't pick up he had worms. Hip tummy is quite hard too which is apparently a symptom according to the net.


Had to check up on cat roundworm as its a different type to what dogs get and wasn't sure of the life cycle, but it seems about 4/5 weeks from first getting infected to adult stage and then laying the next batch of eggs to start it all off again.

He could have picked up a new lot straight after you wormed him and/or the previous worming didn't kill all the life stages too. Apparently they can get them from the soil and environment as dogs can but also from eating and ingesting things like mice who may be carrying developing worms too.

If he was mine I think I would be putting him on a shorter worming programme then usual for a bit to make sure they were all eradicated. Whatever you are using though check to see what the minimum safe frequency is between wormings. As said Im more up on dog parasites then cats.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I know he has had mice because we have a nest in the garage, and he sits outside and waits. He has also had a lot of birds recently. He is still asleep, and will check his overnight poop to see if there are dead worms


----------

